# Worried about my Cockatiel's Eye.



## Tarkinzy (Oct 26, 2020)

I have a Lutino Cockatiel that's around 1 year and 3 months old. He uses to close his left eye most of the time when he was young, the Vet told it might be a infection and told my to give him BETNESOL-N(eye drops) for a week. He was totally fine after that. But today I found something on his left eye(same eye as before). 
I've attached few pics for reference, can someone let me know what is it and what should I do? (His right eye is perfectly normal)







The Vet isn't available and 'cause of Covid, so I really can't take him anywhere.


----------



## NathalieT (Feb 14, 2021)

Tarkinzy said:


> I have a Lutino Cockatiel that's around 1 year and 3 months old. He uses to close his left eye most of the time when he was young, the Vet told it might be a infection and told my to give him BETNESOL-N(eye drops) for a week. He was totally fine after that. But today I found something on his left eye(same eye as before).
> I've attached few pics for reference, can someone let me know what is it and what should I do? (His right eye is perfectly normal)
> View attachment 93478
> 
> ...


You should definitely take him to the vet asap!


----------



## Luka the tiel (Apr 28, 2021)

NathalieT said:


> You should definitely take him to the vet asap!


AGREED!


----------

